# Where to buy a champ kit?



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a friend who would like to buy a kit
Without breaking the bank...any ideas?
He wants the whole enchilada ....including cab & speaker.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Kits


Hand-built, point-to-point, vacuum tube guitar amplifiers



www.trinityamps.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

trinity are excellent kits and amps


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

See also Mojotone:






Blackface Twin Reverb® Style Amplifier Kit







www.mojotone.com


----------

